# Discussion - swapping stuff



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I've heard of websites where you can register and do a "house swap", so someone comes and holidays at yours and you go and holiday at someone elses.
Quite a few on here have more than one 'yak, and many are willing to loan them to interstate AKFF'ers. Even people with just one 'yak may be willing to loan it for a week if they can borrow one for a week in another state.
How about Australias first "Lend-a-'yak" subforum?
Obviously, only active members (100 posts? 12 months?) would be allowed.
Insurance would be the responsibility of the people doing the loaning, not the forum. All the forum does is complile a register of people who would like to be involved and make a kayak available for visitors to their area in exchange for being able to expect someone making one available to them should they travel to far-away and exotic places.
Maybe some people would like to make their house / spare room / backyard campsite available to other forumites too?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Didn't there used to be a video/DVD swap club?
Or did I imagine that?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah it was called the virtual library. It stopped when DVDs started going missing as I recall.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Im always lending out my EVO or Hobie.....have done for a long while.....good idea spork


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Stealthfisha said:


> Im always lending out my EVO or Hobie.....have done for a long while.....good idea spork


I think something like this should remain a private transaction, making it a forum function opens us up to having to deal with it when it goes wrong.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

In regards to making yaks available to others I think that these transactions should be organised independently, of a heading, on the forum. On the basis it can't be seen as it is a forum run service. I just see it as a way for someone to be exploited

I think that the loaning of yaks could be sought individually be request (pm each other)

Surely these requests are not often so why tie up a heading also


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zorba said:


> In regards to making yaks available to others I think that these transactions should be organised indepedently of a heading on the forum. On the basis it can't be seen as it is a forum run service. I just see it as a way for someone to be exploited
> 
> I think that the loaning of yaks could be sought individually be request
> 
> Surely these requests are not often so why tie up a heading also


They should be run independently from the forum for liability reasons if nothing else

But I see no issue with a heading/topic/sub-topic being used
Makes it easier for people to find each other


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Good points.
It is probably redundant, as a fair bit of loaning / offers to loan already happen via pm.
Was just a thought.


----------

